# 2012 clx seat post paint flaking



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a 2012 clx frame last fall and build the bike up the way I wanted it and have 1100 miles on the bike, most of which is indoors on a trainer at this point Initially I was blown away by the paint on the frame. The paint on the seat post is two toned white over blue to carry through from the frame. I noticed about a month ago there were two small spots chipped off from what I imagine was due to seat adjustment and today about a 1cm area just fell off the bike when I put it on the trainer. Not a bad thing if you don't care if the bike looks like it's been beat on. I don't tighten the seat post clamp over 4nm and it calls for a 6nm max. I can tell the paint is going to continue to flake off and I was curious if anyone has had this issue on new clonago's. Guess I'll call the dealer I bought it from to see if it can be replaced, rant over.


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

I see they still haven't fixed that issue! I purchased one of the first CLX's in 2007 and had this issue with 4 seatposts! After the 3rd seatpost the frame was sent back to Italy and was sent back with a different seat clamp ( looked the same to me). When the 4th seatpost started showing the same flaking around the rear of the post next to the clamp they offered me a new frame. I said "no thanks", I don't trust the design as I feel that it is the fact that the seat post is aero that causes this problem -it makes sense to me, all that pressure being concentrated on the pointy part of the seatpost when someone is sitting on it and going over bumps etc.

I was allowed the full cost of a CLX frame (nearly 2 years after purchase) against any Colnago frame..so I sold a few things on ebay to make up the (£600-700) difference to buy a 2009 C50 frame. 

I'm not sure Colnago would be so accomodating now. Windwave (official UK agents) were very good fighting my corner though.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

cyclingvet said:


> I see they still haven't fixed that issue! I purchased one of the first CLX's in 2007 and had this issue with 4 seatposts! After the 3rd seatpost the frame was sent back to Italy and was sent back with a different seat clamp ( looked the same to me). When the 4th seatpost started showing the same flaking around the rear of the post next to the clamp they offered me a new frame. I said "no thanks", I don't trust the design as I feel that it is the fact that the seat post is aero that causes this problem -it makes sense to me, all that pressure being concentrated on the pointy part of the seatpost when someone is sitting on it and going over bumps etc.
> 
> I was allowed the full cost of a CLX frame (nearly 2 years after purchase) against any Colnago frame..so I sold a few things on ebay to make up the (£600-700) difference to buy a 2009 C50 frame.
> 
> I'm not sure Colnago would be so accomodating now. Windwave (official UK agents) were very good fighting my corner though.


I figured this was going to be the case. The aero design is really a waste on a frame of this level and since it is an odd shape I don't know if there is an aftermarket post I could buy. I think even the high level frames from colnago are equiped with a round seat post? I guess I'll try and hassle with a warranty replacement for awhile, but like you feel it is senseless to keep replacing something that is poorly designed. This certainly took the warm fuzzy feeling of a newer bike out of the equation and makes me wish I'd of gone with the Bianchi instead.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cyclingvet said:


> I see they still haven't fixed that issue! I purchased one of the first CLX's in 2007 and had this issue with 4 seatposts! After the 3rd seatpost the frame was sent back to Italy and was sent back with a different seat clamp ( looked the same to me). When the 4th seatpost started showing the same flaking around the rear of the post next to the clamp they offered me a new frame. I said "no thanks", I don't trust the design as I feel that it is the fact that the seat post is aero that causes this problem -it makes sense to me, all that pressure being concentrated on the pointy part of the seatpost when someone is sitting on it and going over bumps etc.
> 
> *I was allowed the full cost of a CLX frame (nearly 2 years after purchase) against any Colnago frame..so I sold a few things on ebay to make up the (£600-700) difference to buy a 2009 C50 frame*.
> 
> I'm not sure Colnago would be so accomodating now. Windwave (official UK agents) were very good fighting my corner though.


very wise decision. the C50 is a great frame

About the seatpost flaking, for what I read here it is probably due to the special shape of it. maybe it put more stress on that spot where a round one would distribute the pressure more evenly.

to the OP I guess if it is just a paint problem and you like the bike overall, you could just retouch the spot , protect it and forget it. If it is structural then I would be worried. I have seen round carbon seatposts with that problem too. depends on the clamp edges sometimes.

I don't know about the warranty, probably you could claim it probably don't or probably is not worth the hassle ?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> About the seatpost flaking, for what I read here it is probably due to the special shape of it. maybe it put more stress on that spot where a round one would distribute the pressure more evenly.
> 
> to the OP I guess if it is just a paint problem and you like the bike overall, you could just retouch the spot , protect it and forget it. If it is structural then I would be worried. I have seen round carbon seatposts with that problem too. depends on the clamp edges sometimes.
> 
> I don't know about the warranty, probably you could claim it probably don't or probably is not worth the hassle ?


I did send an email with a picture to the dealer and left a message about it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

New one on the way. I am hoping I'll be able to keep the old one on the bike while I ride it this year and keep the new one for the day I switch frames and get rid of this one. No more Colnago's for me. I should have bought the infinito.


----------

